
Symfony user providers: the secret shortcut revealed - marenkay
https://marenkay.com/2018/06/11/symfony-user-provider/
======
marenkay
I started a summer season series on Twitter
[https://twitter.com/marenkay/status/1006286995767877634](https://twitter.com/marenkay/status/1006286995767877634)
(now to be found with #summersymfony) on common pet peeves and quirks one
encounters when working on Symfony projects.

The series will go on for at least a month and take apart small stuff from
real world projects.

I'd be happy to get some feedback and/or suggestions!

